# Dremel help...I don't think I'm doing it right!



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Regen HATES having her nails clipped, so her nails look like crazy talons. She screams bloody murder and squirms. She is better with the dremel (at groomer), and since her quicks are long from our neglect, I thought that would be the best option to trim both dogs' nails.
I got the 



(cordless) 
I also got 120 grit sanding bands after searching on here and reading the DoberDawn page.

So I charged up the dremel and started working on Osa's nails (Osa is used to the dremel). It seems like it takes a million passes over a nail to make it a teeny bit shorter? I finished her two front paws in 25 minutes and they weren't that much shorter. 

What am I doing wrong? I used the higher speed since she was okay with it, and I didn't hold the dremel to the nail for any extended period, just very short passes, since I read that you can burn the dog's nail.

I feel so dumb, I have no idea which part I messed up. Putting on the sanding band? Not leaving it on long enough? Not pressing hard?

Help! My eagle taloned dogs would really appreciate it.:help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I had to buy the Dremel 7.2V cordless for my dogs. More power even though still just the 2 speeds.








Amazon.com: Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've always heard not to waste money on the cordless ones, just get a regular one with a plug.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Ugh, so the one I have is no good? I did a search on the board before I bought it and it seemed like others had used it with good results.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I do use one that is plugged in- more power and less pressure needed However, I've used a cordless with success so I'm sure you can too. I put my finger on the side of the nail while working the dremmel across the other side so it's supported- don't know if that helps but good luck


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've also heard about the cordless ones not having enough power. I've only used corded ones though. 

You also might not be pressing hard enough. You said they were doing well for the groomer, could you ask your groomer to give you a lesson? It would be well worth it to skip out on the getting used to it part. I just had to learn over time things like how hard to press. Its not really something you can describe over the internet! And to speed things up, do you move from one nail to the next? I start at one end and press on one nail, then press on the next nail, and the next nail... Then repeat until all of the nails are the length I want, and then I'll shape up around the edges.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoeys mom said:


> I do use one that is plugged in- more power and less pressure needed However, I've used a cordless with success so I'm sure you can too. I put my finger on the side of the nail while working the dremmel across the other side so it's supported- don't know if that helps but good luck


I pinch the nail between my thumb and forefinger of my left hand, and hold the dremel in my right. That way the nail doesn't vibrate as much and I can also press harder. (that doesn't necessarily sound like i'm talking about dremeling nails...)


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Lin said:


> I pinch the nail between my thumb and forefinger of my left hand, and hold the dremel in my right. That way the nail doesn't vibrate as much and I can also press harder. (that doesn't necessarily sound like i'm talking about dremeling nails...)


:rofl:
I love your signature, too!

Asking the groomer for a lesson is a great idea. I watched a youtube video and the dremel she used seemed to be taking more nail more quickly. I also wasn't doing all 5 nails and then going back- that would probably make things go faster. I almost want to post a picture of Osa's front nails so you guys can laugh at my "handiwork" :blush:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a cordless one also and it's great.....did you do a search here about how to use it?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

this is a GREAT link....I hope it helps you, it did me!
How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> this is a GREAT link....I hope it helps you, it did me!
> How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


I've always used the cordless ones and learned from the Doberdawn site. They work just fine and way easier to move the Dremel around the dog than my dogs around a Dremel with a cord. But the miniMite Dremel has alot less power than the ones I use.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Cordless one works fine for me as long as I remember to charge the battery. Heidi got her quick cut at the vet one time and after the blood curtling howl, you don't get the nail clippers near her. 

I think I use rougher sandpaper than the OP. She is pretty tolerant of it though.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

I also use a cordless dremel...love...love...love it!
I think it just takes some time and practice to get the hang of it.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

So to everyone who uses a dremel, what one do you use?


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

I also have the 7700-1/15 Multipro 7.2 volt cordless. Works great for me and is plenty powerful. I use a coarser sanding tube (80 grit I think) if I'm trying to take the nails down a bit. If I clip them first with a clipper than the 120 grit works great to smooth off the rough edges.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a MiniMite, and it works just fine. I like to have an extra battery or two so if I need to switch it out between dogs I can. 

Mine came with the medium grit sanding bands and I like the coarse ones better (ordered them on amazon.com). I use the high speed. I do two or three passes over each paw before moving onto the next one, and I hold the tool to the nail 4 or 5 seconds at a time. 

If you're sure where the quick is it's faster to clip a little off the tip first, but I only do that if it's been a little longer than usual between trims.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if i should switch to the coarse sanding band until I get the length of their nails back down. 

And then...never again, eagle talons!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a pedipaws, so I clip the nails first. I'm sure I'm not doing it right either-but I never hit a quick, and her nails are short and rounded. Hard to argue with that! (To clip and dremel Shenzi-45 minutes. Bath-15-20 minutes. Soaked soapy dirty bathroom with clean dog in the middle? Timeless.)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a cordless one and it works fine. they have different
power levels.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I've always heard not to waste money on the cordless ones, just get a regular one with a plug.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Grey Hound wouldn't let us look at her nails.
the groomer could do her nails with no leash, no muzzle,
we didn't have to hold her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have this one also. Didn't you have a thread asking what one to buy? Anyways, this one is on Amazon for less than $50



MaggieRoseLee said:


> I had to buy the Dremel 7.2V cordless for my dogs. More power even though still just the 2 speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have this one, it probably takes me about 15 minutes a dog Dremel® 300 Series Variable Speed Rotary Tool (300-1/24I) - Rotary Tools - Ace Hardware and I usually have the power about 3/4 of the way up.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the most powerful one I could find with a cord and I use the coarse sandpaper. I have used the cordless ones too and they work fine too but seem to be a bit more difficult to hold.

If you hold the nail firmly and brace your dremel hand on the paw, you can get all four feet done in less than five minutes no matter how long they are to begin with.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I had to buy the Dremel 7.2V cordless for my dogs. More power even though still just the 2 speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one as well and I'm quite pleased with it.



Lin said:


> I pinch the nail between my thumb and forefinger of my left hand, and hold the dremel in my right. That way the nail doesn't vibrate as much and I can also press harder.


I also do this - only I do not press on the nail at all really, I just let the grinding do the work without pressure.



jakeandrenee said:


> this is a GREAT link....I hope it helps you, it did me!
> How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


This is how I learned!



Runswithdogs said:


> I wonder if i should switch to the coarse sanding band until I get the length of their nails back down.
> 
> And then...never again, eagle talons!


I use fine grit - the courser made their nails jump more and it just seemed more uncomfortable. I have had good luck with the fine grit.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

FG167 said:


> I use fine grit - the courser made their nails jump more and it just seemed more uncomfortable. I have had good luck with the fine grit.


Hmmm. Thats why I really pinch the nail, to hold it steady so it doesn't jump. I don't think I've ever tried finer grit. I'm pretty happy with the routine we have, but if the nail jumped less it would be faster to train the dog I think. Currently I've started all dogs with clippers first and then transitioned them over. 

Elaine: Does that include shaping as well on the time, or just taking off the length? It doesn't take me much time to take the length off, but I spend a good bit of time shaping and taking a lot off the top and sides to encourage the quick to recede.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have this one....
Amazon.com: Dremel 1100-N/25 7.2-Volt Stylus Lithium-Ion Cordless Rotary Tool Kit with Docking Station: Home Improvement


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think different dogs have nails that are harder or softer. I always think that Gryff has hard nails and takes longer than I would expect to dremel them, but then I do Keeta and Holy Moly! She has Titanium Re-inforced nails!!! Actually wears down the sanding drum! 

But I find the coarser grits work better too, and have a off-brand plug in one.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I had to buy the Dremel 7.2V cordless for my dogs. More power even though still just the 2 speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm another who owns this one. I've been using for nearly 4 years now with no problems. Phoenix is not thrilled with getting his nails dremeled but was extremely fidgety when I used the clippers. Dremmel is the only way to go in our house. We use the lower speed b/c the sound from the higher speed stresses Phoenix out.

We use 80 grit.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Lin said:


> Elaine: Does that include shaping as well on the time, or just taking off the length? It doesn't take me much time to take the length off, but I spend a good bit of time shaping and taking a lot off the top and sides to encourage the quick to recede.


That includes reducing the length and rounding the end nice and smooth. There is no reason for it to take longer.

I teach my own dogs as puppies from the very beginning to stand still while having their toes done and never use a clipper. I teach all of my fosters the same thing from day one no matter how old they are or how awful their behavior.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Elaine said:


> There is no reason for it to take longer.


Well you don't have the worlds most unsteady hands, haha. I have nerve damage in both arms so that probably slows me down some. I'm VERY slow and cautious when I'm doing the rounding up, since I've already gotten the length taken off its much easier to end up making them bleed (and if anyone is wondering, yes they DO bleed when you go too far with the dremel... I've read that it cauterizes it and never bleeds... But I've done it. Again though, worlds most unsteady hands and some very forgiving dogs so I don't mean to make anyone scared!)


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I've always heard not to waste money on the cordless ones, just get a regular one with a plug.


I have a cordless one but if I only planned to use it for the dog, I would definitely buy the plug in version. My last one lasted quite awhile, but in the end, I would still have it if the battery didn't go bad. I just like the portability for some other stuff I use it for.


----------

